# Interne SATA-III-Festplatte wird nicht erkannt



## brazzjazz (21. September 2013)

'N Abend,
Wie neulich in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, habe ich mir eine Western Digital Red RD1000M (WD10EFRX) besorgt. Diese habe ich nun eingebaut, mitsamt einer SSD. Die Gesamtsituation sieht so aus, dass ich noch zwei andere Festplatten (SATA-I oder -II), die SSD sowie die neue HDD an vier SATA-Slots angeschlossen habe. Nach dem Hochfahren wurde die SSD erkannt (wenngleich Windows meint, Laufwerk X: (die SSD) hätte 0 Byte Speicherkapazität). Die Western-Digital-Platte allerdings wird überhaupt nicht erkannt, auch nicht im Geräte-Manager aufgeführt. Ich habe das BIOS gecheckt, dort ist alles Nötige »Enabled«, jedoch wird die Pladde nicht erwähnt. Ebenso habe ich einmal die SATA-Plätze getauscht, und damit die Stecker auch noch mal neu eingesteckt. Auch habe ich geprüft, ob die Stecker bei der Festplatte sitzen. Alles paletti. Nur die Festplatte wird nicht erkannt. Irgendwelche Ideen?
Danke!


----------



## heldarious (21. September 2013)

Hast du sie mal an einem anderen rechner getestet?  Vielleicht ist das Board schuld. 
Wenn sie nirgends erkannt wird ist sie höchstwahrscheinlich defekt...hast ja aber noch Garantie


----------



## brazzjazz (22. September 2013)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Hast du sie mal an einem anderen rechner getestet?


Nee, noch nicht. Habe sie gerade erst eingebaut und das alleine war schon Alptraum genug.



heldarious  schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das Board schuld.


Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, denn dann hätte sich der Bug ja genau meine Festplatte ausgesucht. Wenn es überhaupt was mit dem Board zu tun hat, dann ja wohl mit defekten SATA-Anschlüssen oder sowas, aber das fällt ja weg.


----------



## heldarious (22. September 2013)

Dann ist wohl die platte defekt. Anders erklären kann ich s mir sonst nicht....


----------



## OctoCore (22. September 2013)

Don't panic!
Das sparen wir uns für's Ende auf.
An was für einem Board hängt die Platte denn überhaupt?


----------



## brazzjazz (22. September 2013)

Gigabyte K8N Pro-SLI (von 2005...). Vier SATA-Anschlüsse. Alle funktionieren auch. Im BIOS wird allerdings aus den SATA-Anschlüssen dann immer ein IDE-Kanal (0 bis 5 glaube ich) - zumindest werden sie dann so genannt. Kanal 1 und 4 glaube ich sind unbesetzt - an einem davon liegt aber meine WD.


----------



## OctoCore (22. September 2013)

Heiliger Gambrinus! Es steht zwar in deiner Sig, aber ich wollte es nicht wirklich glauben. 
Ohne weitere Recherche schätze ich mal, dass die 8 beim Board für Sockel 939 und das N für Nforce-Chipsatz steht. NF4(-SLI)
Das mit den Channels ist normal - das war eben damals so, kurz nach dem Krieg. 
2x klassisches Parallel-IDE plus 4x SATA = Channels 0 bis 5. Und alles mit IDE-Standard, von AHCI keine Spur.
Ich überlege grade, wie das damals mit meinem NF4-Board war - SATA-Anschlüsse, ja. Aber ob die alle vom NF-Chipsatz kamen oder ein paar davon von einem Zusatzcontroller... Es war einer drauf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere (von JMicron).
Zeit, das Handbuch für dein Board zu lesen. 

Nachtrag: Hm... kein Zusatzcontroller für Sata, wie es aussieht - alles nativ vom NF4. Lötplatz für einen Controller von SiL ist wohl vorhanden, wird aber nicht genutzt.


----------



## brazzjazz (22. September 2013)

WUNDER GIBT ES IMMER WIEDER... (und so weiter). Ja, ich werde mal das Handbuch ausgraben.


----------



## OctoCore (22. September 2013)

Das bringt aber auch keine wundersamen Erkenntnisse.
Entweder hat das Board Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit neueren Komponenten und/oder es ist in der Zwischenzeit etwas gealtert.
Solche Sachen wie schwangere Elkos rund um den CPU-Sockel fallen schnell ins Auge, weil die auch recht groß sind. Auf die kleineren Exemplare, die auf einem Board verstreut sind, achtet niemand.
Durchaus vorstellbar, dass sich so etwas auf die Signalqualität/level auswirkt.
Da war doch auch was mit der SSD - läuft die denn inzwischen rund (mit voll erkannter Kapazität)?

Falls es am BIOS liegt - nur aus Neugierde würde ich mal das RAID-BIOS aktivieren, um zu sehen, ob das irgendwas erkennt.
Vielleicht ist es schlauer.


----------



## brazzjazz (22. September 2013)

Hier steht alles zum Mainboard. Ich gehe das gerade durch und probiere ein paar Sachen aus und melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## copland (22. September 2013)

@OctoCore, klasse, deine Beiträge gefallen mir!
Ich wollte auch schon schreiben: Mach mal die Spinnweben ab, vllt läufts dann!

Sorry, aber ist das dein einziger PC? Der wird vllt die 1000er gar nicht erkennen wollen, vllt mit BIOS update!
Ich würde erst gar nicht dran denken solch eine große Platte anzuschließen, sondern die ganze Kiste als Nostalgie abhaken und Win 98 installieren!

Bitte bitte, wenns irgendwie geht und es geht, dann kaufe dir wenigstens was aus dem Jahre 2009. Ab Sockel 775 (Intel) oder dementsprechend AMD.
Vergiss es mit der großen Platte, dass wird wohl nix werden.


----------



## brazzjazz (22. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal die SATA-Steckplätze alle gewechselt. Die SSD wurde erkannt, die Festplatte aber nicht. Es muss was mit der Platte sein. Oder dass da eine Inkompatibilität ist - dann müsste man aber erklären, warum die ebenfalls neue SSD läuft. Beide sind mit SATA-III-Kabeln angeschlossen.


----------



## OctoCore (22. September 2013)

Es muss ja keine allgemeine Inkompatibilität sein.
Nur eben zwischen der Platte (oder Plattenserie) und dem Board. Kommt schon mal vor - besonders, wenn so viele Hardwaregenerationen zwischen den Beteiligten liegen - Abwärtskompatibilität hin oder her. Die Alterung kommt noch dazu.
Natürlich bleibt immer noch, dass die Platte wirklich eine Macke haben könnte. 
Darauf bauen würde ich aber nicht.
Die SSD hatte ja auch zuerst ihre Schwierigkeiten, wie du schreibst. 
Wie hast du sie gelöst - anders als mit hoffnungsvollem Umstöpseln und Gebeten zu den Hardwaregöttern?
Manchmal reicht das eben nicht - leider.
Was copland schreibt, ist einen Gedanken wert, aber:
Allgemeine BIOS-Probleme (wie die 128GB- und 2TB-Grenze, bis 2 TB sollte alles klappen, für das 128GB-Problem ist das Board zu neu) mit der Plattengröße gibt es nicht.
Wenn es doch am BIOS liegt, dann ist es ein spezieller Gigabyte-Fehler.

Kannst ja noch was rumbasteln - vielleicht doch mal ein anderes Kabel nutzen.
Ein SATA-I-Kabel.  Sowas wie SATA-III-Kabel gibt es nicht - das sind alles SATA-Kabel.
Meine SATA-Kabel von 2002 (da gab es noch keine Nummern) funktionieren mit SATA-III ganz gut. Der einzige Haken: sie haben nicht die kleinen Blechzungen zum Einrasten beim Anstecken.

Allzuviel Zeit würde ich nicht mehr verschwenden - geschieht kein Wunder, schicke die Platte wieder zurück.
Fehlkauf.
Nimm das Geld und stecke es in dein Aufrüstsparschwein für eine halbwegs aktuelle CPU mit passender Infrastruktur.


----------



## brazzjazz (23. September 2013)

Freunde, ich habe bei Gigabyte angerufen. Nachdem mir für das Alter meines Mainboards Respekt gezollt wurde, wurde ich informiert, dass die Hauptplatine nur mit Festplatten bis 500 GB, oder möglicherweise 750 GB klarkommt.

Die SSD läuft hingegen einwandfrei.

Nun ist es so, dass ich mir in vermutlich einem halben Jahr bis einem Jahr einen neuen Compi zusammenstellen würde. Lohnt es sich dann, die Platte zu behalten? Stichwort Preisentwicklung, Stichwort Haltbarkeit bei >1TB-Platten.


----------



## OctoCore (23. September 2013)

Wenn du die Platte aus dem Versand hast und die 14 Tage noch nicht abgelaufen sind, schick sie zurück.
Dann hast du die Kohle und kannst frei entscheiden, wohin du die zuerst steckst.
Ich glaube zwar nicht wirklich, dass sich die Preise groß ändern (außer es muss mal wieder eine Katastrophe als Alibi für lang anhaltende Preissteigerungen herhalten), aber die Garantie (und vor allem die wichtige gesetzliche Gewährleistung für die ersten 6 Monate) wird immer kürzer in der Zeit.


----------



## brazzjazz (23. September 2013)

Nee, ist letzte Woche gekauft, und 28 Tage Rückgaberecht, sollte also kein Problem sein.



OctoCore schrieb:


> ... aber die Garantie (und vor allem die wichtige gesetzliche Gewährleistung für die ersten 6 Monate) wird immer kürzer in der Zeit.


 Stimmt, darauf bin ich gar nicht gekommen...

Und danke für den Support!


----------

